# Hog hunting in or near Cobb county



## tomtlb66 (Sep 29, 2016)

Hey guys just wanted to see if there is anywhere around or close to Cobb to hog hunt


----------



## tomtlb66 (Oct 1, 2016)

Ok thank you


----------



## tomtlb66 (Oct 1, 2016)

Thanks


----------



## bfriendly (Oct 8, 2016)

Squirrelpacabra said:


> Pinelog wma near cartersville is prob your best bet.Dont expect an easy hunt. Check the regs bf you go it's archery only right now until muzzleloader and firearms seasons open and there will be lots of bow hunters! If you wanna stick to region 1 it's worth the extra drive up to cohutta. Generally region 1 isn't the easiest place to hog hunt but it can be done.
> This time of year most folks go for deer and shoot a hog if it happens by their stand. When all the bow hunters get in the woods it pushes the hogs all over tarnation and they get almost impossible to pattern.



This^^^Nailed it........If you want to go hunting and enjoy some beautiful N GA Scenery, go check out Pinelog. *Its the closest place for you to go and it is flat out Gorgeous!*
 You do have a chance at running into a hog. BUT, it might be the toughest place you will ever hunt due to so much pressure.....it is also the closest place for anyone above the Atl to hunt. Sometimes it seems as though all of Atlanta comes here. Even the last "special hog hunt" had like 5 pages worth of hunters sign in, and maybe 2 or 3 hogs killed

If you are in West Cobb, you may want to check out Paulding Forest WMA as well.....

As far as Cohutta goes, I dont know that there is any place more beautiful than there......That place is Full of Monster Hogs too, but the terrain will make Most of it Unhuntable to most of us............If you have not been to Cohutta, it is Must see WMA........you need to go and spend a day there. Enjoy!


----------



## yanknga (Oct 14, 2016)

Live in Cherokee and looking for a place to Hog hunt.


----------



## bfriendly (Oct 18, 2016)

See my above post............there is another really small WMA down by the river near you that you can go. Cant think of the name, but it borders Ballground to the East


----------



## 308-MIKE (Oct 19, 2016)

McGraw ford


----------

